# how to remove colorstay foundation from clarisonic?



## TalkNerdyToMe (Sep 19, 2010)

I just started wearing Revlon colorstay foundation and I LOVE it, the only problem is that its ruining my clarisonic brush. I was my face first and remove as much make up as possible but i find that it still leaves the brush an orangy beige color and no matter what I try it just doesn't come off.

The brush is practcally new and I would hate to have to throw it out or worse, stop using my foundation .

Plz help!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 19, 2010)

I would recommend removing the foundation with a cleansing oil (I love DHC's deep cleansing oil) before using the clarisonic with a cleanser on your face.  This is what I do and I have never had an issue with my clarisonic brush head becoming stained.

If your brush head is stained now, I would try cleaning it with some oil to remove the pigment, then following up with a mild cleanser to remove the oil from the bristles.


----------



## miss_supra (Sep 19, 2010)

Cleanse Off oil by MAC is great too.


----------



## LeopardLove (Sep 19, 2010)

I wash my skin brush with Clean Clears detoxifying wash, it's not a clarisonic but is sim. to one. The Clean and Clear stuff really gets it clean! I actually wash all of my makeup brushes with it and they stay perfect! No shedding or staining. Colorstay does really stay on, I switched to photoready and it's easier to remove but stays put on ur face just as good.


----------

